# Today...I was a 4 yr old with power tools



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I've had this sheet of oak taking up space in my garage for a while....and a 4 year old Batman fan.

Well here goes..........a Batman Op Cen


I will be painting it gloss black (except for the Bat symbol - Corvette yellow). Then I will add a second and third level. I need to un-twine some of my ropes and make some small scale cargo netting and rope ladders.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Waaay cool Dad! :clap::thumbup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

My only concern would be some of the sharp edges... Not that kids cant take a beating and bleed... but an eyeball is something I would want to protect as going through life minus an eye is quite a big deal.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> My only concern would be some of the sharp edges... Not that kids cant take a beating and bleed... but an eyeball is something I would want to protect as going through life minus an eye is quite a big deal.


As cool and creative and way-fun for the kids this creation is, that was EXACTLY my INSTANT and literally gut-wrenching thought.

If something really bad were to happen, imagine how shhhhhitty you would feel for the remainder of your days.

There must be a way to rectify this situation yet retain the integrity of the design.

Maybe a thick, rubber trim of sorts????



POST SCRIPT: I am _NOT _one of those codling, "prevent-children-from-ever-experiencing-pain" idiots, but this situation does have perilous potential. 


Something like this:












This might actually enhance the Bat Logo detail.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Great suggestion...I was going to outline it with black paint...but that foam would serve two purposes.

I guess I grew up in a family where, as a young kid, you were treated as an adult so you grew up quick. So I figured he'd learn if it's pointy...don't let it stick ya. But, accidents do happen in our home...so I will see what I can do. The foam is a cool option.

Mike


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

That which I posted is a Relatively Hard Rubber around foam. That is good stuff for this sort of application.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent look car play thingie. To all of you worried about your kids safety....I betcha' make 'em wear helmets when they ride their bikes don't you? Gonna' grow up to be girlymen...


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Cdat said:


> Excellent look car play thingie. To all of you worried about your kids safety....I betcha' make 'em wear helmets when they ride their bikes don't you? Gonna' grow up to be girlymen...


Cdat...........I think you know where I stand.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

I built my granddaughter a toybox last year. Had someone make the statement that it didn't have safety stops to keep her from pinching her fingers. My reply was my granddaughter is going to learn to keep her fingers out of the way so they don't get pinched. I agree that safety should be of utmost concern, but when we build in all of these safety feature and easy ways of doing things, when do they start to learn? My son in law is a great kid, but had everything done for him while growing up and he does't know his a$$ from his elbow. For real can't think for himself. Of course hanging out with me he's had to learn.

Nice layout for the boys BTW. Should provide hours of fun for them. Damned shame to cut up a 60-70 dollar board only to paint it black though.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Wait!
I'm having a psychic moment.
The granddaughter's name is.....
starts with...."A"?....Aaron, no,
Alice, no....ALY!:clap:


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Good guess neo...you must have had a physic moment:laughing: Almost didn't put that on there, thought it looked kinda trailer parkish, but the daughter liked it. Her name is really Alyxxys, but Aly works for me:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

PA woodbutcher said:


> Good guess neo...you must have had a physic moment:laughing: Almost didn't put that on there, thought it looked kinda trailer parkish, but the daughter liked it. Her name is really Alyxxys, but Aly works for me:thumbsup:


The box does not look TP nor does the name upon it. But there must be SOMETHING that has you feeling this way.................


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> The box does not look TP nor does the name upon it. But there must be SOMETHING that has you feeling this way.................


I don't seem to be happy with very much that I make coming out of my shop. My wife thinks I'm too much of a perfectionist. The box has 8 coats of linseed oil on it. I asked he if it needed another, she says that depends on rather you want to see 8 coats get dinged up or 9 coats:laughing:
I settled with 8.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

PA woodbutcher said:


> I don't seem to be happy with very much that I make coming out of my shop. My wife thinks I'm too much of a perfectionist. The box has 8 coats of linseed oil on it. I asked he if it needed another, she says that depends on rather you want to see 8 coats get dinged up or 9 coats:laughing:
> I settled with 8.



Simply put. Simple yet personal design. Pretty fooking well done. Craftsmanship _IS_ something you possess.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks...Sorry wall didn't mean to steal your thread. Nice place for all them batman toys so you don't step on them in the middle of the night:thumbsup: Also well spent time with the boys. It's quality time.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Those are some pretty cool toys- Great job Wallmax and PA! 
I think there is a big difference between letting them learn how not to hurt themselves and stopping serious catastrophic injury.
And PA- Trailer trash is the last thing I would have thought of seeing that box.


----------



## Willybeen (Feb 5, 2008)

VERY COOL.... nice work. How long did it take to make? design?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Cdat said:


> Excellent look car play thingie. To all of you worried about your kids safety....I betcha' make 'em wear helmets when they ride their bikes don't you? Gonna' grow up to be girlymen...


NOPE! My daughter is tougher than most little boys I have seen. But there are some things you want to protect. If she falls off her bike no big deal... if she cuts herself because I made something sharp she will heal up and be no big deal... if she looses and eye though it changes things quite a bit. If it can heal on its own then it needs to and they will get over the pain... if it cant be replaced then we need to be careful.


----------



## Willybeen (Feb 5, 2008)

^^Agreed 100%

well put.. besides the laceration that a sharp corner will cause can also lead to some nasty scars.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Sweeeeeeet, I could probably have some fun with that.




.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Hurry the Hell up and finish that thing!!!!! I can not wait to see it.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Hows the batcave coming?


----------

